# Huntzicker Outdoors TV



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Fished yesterday with Ray Huntzicker ?HUNTSZICKER OUTDOORS? and friends Brent and John. Friday was the first day after the all week cold blast and the weather was nice and warming up today. The water temps were around 46 degrees when we hit the water at 8:30 which is pretty cold. The fishing was slow until late morning when the water warmed up to 50 degrees. That was when the trout came out of their slumber and got active. We fished some shallow water adjacent to deep water and were working the baits slow and the trout were hitting them hard. All nice size fish 1 to 3 lbs. We fished all kinds of baits from live cocahoe?s plastics and hard baits all putting fish in the boat. This was John?s first salt water trip and he had a blast Brent is the most easy going guy I ever met catch a few fish and just relaxing enjoying the day on the water . Now Ray is a fishing MANIAC he never stops and loves every minute of it. It was a great day no limits but a nice catch of quality trout.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">28 Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The trout and reds should really turn on after this weekends warming trend. So if you would RATHER BE FISHING I have several opening this month and next so give me a call and come get you some!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISNG ADV.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Correction = March 7th is booked :letsdrink:letsdrink

The boys are stoked up and ready to go Gene. Just got to hook up with some guys and let Precious get some Oysters also.


----------

